# Dr Fosters and Smith



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

wow.


I had placed on order with Fosters and Smith and it finally showed up today. in the past i've always recieved my product in good condition. unfortunately this time one of the two boxes that my order came in was smashed. rofl, it was put back together with loads of tape to keep it from totally falling apart.
fearing the worst, i opened that box to look at the contents. i had ordered a ph test kit, and three bags of flourite. one bag of flourite had a rip in it, and the test kit had been cracked and leaked all over the flourite.
i just off the phone with Fosters and Smith, and i must say, the customer service dept there is fantastic. without question they were willing to send me a new test kit AND the bag of flourite w/o charge.
great service, great company. recommend them to anyone and everyone!

now, would i be able to rinse the flourite of the solution from the test kit and salvage it? i would really hate to waste such a great product


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

What kind of pH test kit was it? Most pH test kits are simply dilute solutions of Bromothymol Blue:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromothymol_blue

It's water soluble so just rinse it off your flourite and it should be fine. The MSDS only lists it as a "possible irritant". Pretty benign stuff.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Rinse until it's clear. You already know that will take a while w/ fluorite... do the contaminated bag last. You may be surprised at just how much longer it takes to get the blue out. Be mindful of where your rinse water is going - you may stain downstream stuff blue too.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

They are a great company, and I saw that first hand last summer when I toured their warehouse, plus from all of the years I've been ordering from them.

Your Flourite should be fine, and as stated above, if you rinse it well in the order suggested, it should be good as new. 

I've had some horror packages arrive myself, due to the mis-handling of someone along the way (not the original shipper), and you have to wonder just what goes on in transit.....


----------

